# العلاقات الجنسية المتنوعة في فترة الخطوبة



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2013)

*


    العلاقات الجنسية المتنوعة في فترة الخطوبة


    سؤال

 انا مخطوبه وعلى وشك من الانفصال وسبب الانفصال انه بيطلب من انى اعملو حاجات جنسيه ولكن انا برفض وبحاول اهديه واكلمه براحه عن الموضوع ده لكن هو بيقولى انى برفض علشان مش بحبه وبيقولى ان في معظم المخطوبين بيعملوا كده وبيكونو مبسوطين بكده وانا مش عارفه ايه الحل ارجوكم ردوا عليا بسرعه قبل مايحصل الانفصال



    الإجابة 

    أولًا، نقدر شجاعتِك وصراحتِك في طرح السؤال..  فنحن نعلم أن الحديث في مثل هذه الموضوعات مع آخرين أمر غير هيِّن.

    فترة الخطوبة هي فترة دراسة، يدرس فيها كل طرف مدى صلاحية الطرف الآخر له، ومدى صلاحيته لهذا الطرف..  ويجب أن يكون هناك نشاط روحي مشترك بينكما..

    يقول كتاب الله: "وَأَمَّا الزِّنَا وَكُلُّ نَجَاسَةٍ أَوْ طَمَعٍ فَلاَ يُسَمَّ بَيْنَكُمْ كَمَا يَلِيقُ بِقِدِّيسِينَ..  فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ هذَا أَنَّ كُلَّ زَانٍ أَوْ نَجِسٍ أَوْ طَمَّاعٍ..  لَيْسَ لَهُ مِيرَاثٌ فِي مَلَكُوتِ الْمَسِيحِ وَاللهِ.  لاَ يَغُرَّكُمْ أَحَدٌ بِكَلاَمٍ بَاطِل، لأَنَّهُ بِسَبَبِ هذِهِ الأُمُورِ يَأْتِي غَضَبُ اللهِ عَلَى أَبْنَاءِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ.  فَلاَ تَكُونُوا شُرَكَاءَهُمْ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 3-7).  ويقول أيضًا: "اُهْرُبُوا مِنَ الزِّنَا. كُلُّ خَطِيَّةٍ يَفْعَلُهَا الإِنْسَانُ هِيَ خَارِجَةٌ عَنِ الْجَسَدِ، لكِنَّ الَّذِي يَزْنِي يُخْطِئُ إِلَى جَسَدِهِ." (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 6: 18). 

    والله يدعونا للقداسة بكل صورها..  "لأَنَّ هذِهِ هِيَ إِرَادَةُ اللهِ: قَدَاسَتُكُمْ. أَنْ تَمْتَنِعُوا عَنِ الزِّنَا، أَنْ يَعْرِفَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَقْتَنِيَ إِنَاءَهُ بِقَدَاسَةٍ وَكَرَامَةٍ، لاَ فِي هَوَى شَهْوَةٍ كَالأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ اللهَ..  لأَنَّ اللهَ لَمْ يَدْعُنَا لِلنَّجَاسَةِ بَلْ فِي الْقَدَاسَةِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي 4: 3-7).  وإن كان الشخص يقول أن باقي الممارسات الجنسية غير خاطئة مادامت ليست زنىً كاملًا، أفلا تُحسَب هذه نجاسة، أو عهارة؟!  يقول الكتاب في ذلك أيضًا: "وَأَعْمَالُ الْجَسَدِ ظَاهِرَةٌ، الَّتِي هِيَ: زِنىً، عَهَارَةٌ، نَجَاسَةٌ، دَعَارَةٌ..  وَأَمْثَالُ هذِهِ الَّتِي أَسْبِقُ فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ عَنْهَا كَمَا سَبَقْتُ فَقُلْتُ أَيْضًا: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هذِهِ لاَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 5: 19-21).

    أما بالنسبة لمشكلتك..  فهناك أكثر من جانب..

        أولًا، لم توضحين ما يطلبه الخطيب بصورة أكثر وضوحًا..  فقد يكون الأمر مثلًا هو التقبيل على الوجنتين كما يفعل الجميع عند السلام بصورة عادية، أو مسك الأيدي وغيره.. إلخ.  وترين أنتِ أن هذه "أمورًا جنسية"..! 

        أما إن كان الموضوع يتطرق لأمور أخرى..  نضع النقيض تمامًا، وهو ممارسة علاقة جنسية كاملة قبل الزواج..  وهذا يُعتبر زنى..  وقد تحدثنا عن موضوع الزنى هذا هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت في أقسام أخرى، لذا لن نتعرض له هنا بالتفصيل، حيث أنه في الأغلب خارج عن نطاق السؤال..

        نعود الآن للاحتمالات الأقرب إلى سؤالك..  فتخيلي معي، إن كنتم على وشك الانفصال بسبب رفضك لتلك الأمور، فماذا لو قبلتيها وحدث انفصال لأسباب أخرى لاحقًا..  فماذا يكون وضعك؟!

        وكيف ترين نفسك لاحقًا؟!  أو كيف تنظرين إليها؟!

        وتعيشين في قلق وخوف من أن يفتضح أمر هذه الممارسات، حتى وإن كانت ممارسات أبسط من موضوع ممارسة الجنس كاملًا..

        وما الذي أدراكِ أن يقوم هذا الشخص بالاحتفاظ بالأمر لنفسه لاحقًا بعد الانفصال؟!  وتخسرين سمعتك أمام نفسك، وأمام عائلتك، وأمام المجتمع، وأمام مَنْ قد يتقدم لكِ لاحقًا..

        هذا بخلاف أنكِ ستخسرين احترامه لكِ، إن قبلتي أمثال تلك الأفعال..

        وترجع الحلقة المُفرغة التي قد تؤدي به إلى فسخ الخطوبة بالفعل..

        لأنه ما أدراه، إن كنتِ قد قبلتي هذه الممارسات معه، فما المانع أن تكونين قد قبلتيها مع غيره سابقًا!

        أو يفكر أنكِ قد تقبليها مع غيره لاحقًا!!

        إن كان الكتاب يقول في أحد المواضع "حَسَنٌ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ لاَ يَمَسَّ امْرَأَةً" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 7: 1)، فكيف يكون ممارسة بعض الأفعال الجنسية البسيطة قبل الزواج يُعَد مقبولًا؟!

        إن وصل به الأمر لدرجة فسخ الخطوبة بسبب هذا الموضوع، فقد يكون هذا شخص غير مناسب لكِ..  لأنه إن كان يحبك محبة حقيقية، سيحترمك ويحترم إرادتك، بل وبالأكثر سيحافظ هو عليكِ بالأولى، ليس بأن يجرك في ممارسات غير مقبولة اجتماعيًا ولا دينيًا..

        وتحدثي معه بصراحة حول هذه الأمور، واخبريه أنكِ لن تقبلين هذا أبدًا، وينبغي عليكَ أنت أن تشجعني على هذا، لا أن تجرني إليه!

        وإن قال لكِ معظم المخطوبين يفعلون هذا، قولي له حتى وإن كانوا كلهم، فأنا لا أقبل هذا..  وتربيتي لا تقبل هذا..  وإلهي لا يقبل هذا..  هل ستقبل هذا على شقيقتك؟ أم على ابنتنا في المستقبل؟!

        ولاحظي أنه يجب على الطرفان أن يكونا في مستوى روحي متقارب، أو على الأقل أحدهما يرفع الآخر بقبوله، حتى لا تحدث خلافات بعد الزواج..  لا نتحدث من الناحية الروحية فقط، بل ينبغي أن يكون هناك وسيلة للتفاهم بخلاف وسيلة "يا كده يا بلاش" هذه..  فإن كانت تحدث الآن في هذا الموضوع، ماذا سيحدث لاحقًا في أمور أخرى، قد تتعلق بمستقبل حياتكم وبمستقبل الأبناء..

        وإن كان لا يقبل التزامك الديني هذا، فهل هو بمستوى أن يقبل رؤيتك في الصلاة، أو في التزامك الديني في الخدمة أو الحياة الروحية عامة؟!  أم يكون متهاونًا كذلك في هذا؟!  وإن كان هذا هو الحال..  فكيف ستكون تربية الأبناء بطريقتك وبطريقته، وبأي أسلوب سيتأثرون..

        وإن كان لا يستطيع تحمل هذه الفترة البسيطة، فما هو الحال عند الامتناع عن الجنس نفسه في جميع فترات الصوم بعد الزواج؟!

        هذا التوافق الذي أتحدث عنه ينبغي العمل على بناءه في هذه الفترة، وإن لم يصلح، فيجب إعادة التفكير في مدى مناسبة كل طرف للآخر..  لئلا تحدث مشاكل بعد الزواج..

        نصيحتي لكِ يا أختي العزيزة أن ترتبطين أنتِ وخطيبك أكثر في المجال الروحي، من زيارات الكنائس والأديرة والرحلات الدينية وغيره..

        مع وضع موعد محدد للزواج (إن كان هناك اتفاق عام في باقي الأمور)، حتى يكون هناك اطمئنان من طرف الخطيب وشعور بقرب موعد الزواج..

        هناك أيضًا الآن في كنائس عدة دورات للمرتبطين والمتزوجين حديثًا، لماذا لا تشتركون في أحدها لتستفيدا؟!  يوجد لدينا في كنيسة الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت بالإبراهيمية مثلًا اجتماع أكيلا وبيريسكلا للمرتبطين والمتزوجين حديثًا، ويوجد غيره الكثير في كنائس أخرى في كل أنحاء الجمهورية..

        إن كان لكم أب اعتراف واحد أو مرشد روحي واحد، سيكون من المناسب كذلك التحدث معه في ذلك الأمر، بتلميح بسيط ليعرف الأمر، وهو سيساعدكم كذلك على تخطي هذه النقطة، لتقوما معًا ببناء حياة مقدسة روحية، تتحدان فيها بسر الزواج المقدس.. 

 سنوات مع إيميلات الناس *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يونيو 2013)

موضوع اكثر من راااااااااائع 
وبيواجهه ناس كتير مخطوبين 
واتمني ناس كتير تشوف الموضوع دا 
ميرسي كتيييييييييييييير
ربنا يبارك حضرتك استاذي 
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 يونيو 2013)

الاستاذ النهيسي  المشرف المبارك المعروف خلال المنتديات المسيحية :
 الموضوع  مهم  جدا جدا  :: رغم كونه يبدو  للعامة مجرد موضوع منقول .: ومتناقل  بين المنتديات
أو  مجرد  رد  من أحد الخدام على سؤآل عابر .
الموضوع أكبر من هذا كتيراً جداً جداً .
وبسبب عنوانه  يلفت الانظار والفضول ويحناج أن نوجز - بطريقة بقدرما هى حاسمة بقدرما هى موجزة .

1]   الخطوبة  هى  فترة   إختبار   عميق متكامل   ... وبحث وإعداد  .. وتفكير جدى ..على كل المستويات  أى الفردية والجماعية .. يقوم بها المخطوبان .. ويشترك فيها الاسرتين واباء الاعتراف والمرشدين الروحين  بالمشورة  والارشاد. وعلى ذلك  هى  ليست فترة للعبث   من الطرفين .. 
فلا يحق للخاطب العبث فى أي ما يخدش  حياء وشرف وطهارة وعذراوية  وغحترام .. مخطوبته   .. أو العكس.
ولا يحق للمخطوبة العبث فى كل ما هو مكلف ماديا ونفسياً وإجتماعياً ويستنفز وقت وجهد الخاطب فى الهدايا والمشتريات والفسح والتنزه والترفهه  مع الاصحاب والخللان.... الحالان أخطأءجسيمة مدمرة معيبة .غالباً هى نفسها تؤدى للفسخ والعدول .

2]   عدم إدراك الخطيبين  كلٍ من جهته  ما الغرض من الخطوبة وتعريفاتها .. وحدودها وأدابها.. وعدم  وجود دور حيوى بارز ونشط لاب الاعتراف المختبر ..   [  عدم الامانة فى الاحتكام لاب الاعتراف والمرشد الروحى   ]  يؤدى إلى ألاخلال  بأهداف فترة الخطبة وتحويلها إلى فترة من المداهنات وـتضيعها   بلا تأمل أو تفكير أو تبصر أو نقاش موضوعى جاد .. يعتمد على   التحليل والحوار بين الاطراف مما يؤدى إلى  ضياع الهدف الاساسي الذى من أجله انشئت فترة الخطوبة.

3]  خطوبة فاشلة  =   تعنى = زواج فاشل  ضائع = اسرة منكوبة تربط بين تعيسين إثنين وما يستجد من أبناء ضائعين يرثون تعاسة الوالدين الذين كانا  يوما  شباب متهور غر. تصرف بحماقة فى فترة تشترط الكنيسة كونها لا تقل على الاقل عن 40يوماً   مطلقاً .

4]   '  طبيعى    أن  أنصح إبنى .. أن علاقتك الموعودة بزوجة المستقبل ليست علاقة جنسية ولا الذى سيربطك بها  هو غرائز هذا الجسد الشبابي الذى سرعان ما سيضمحل...
وأنصح  كل إبن  إحذر أن ترتبط  بإنسانة لا تحترم ولا تصون - أيا كان العذر- هيكل جسدها كهيكل لروح الله القدوس الذى يسكن فيها وتستبيح اعضاء المسيح لتقدمها تداس بإقدام الشهوات والملذات .. وأنصح بنتى إياك ان ترتبطى بمن  يطمع في  نهش عرضك كالذئب الغادر .. ويحرضك على الفسوق والفجور ويتلف   نقاوتك وبرائتك  ويجرح شرفك وسمعتك فهذا انسان لا يقدر المسئؤلية خائن للعهد والامانة  شهوانى مستعبد لحيوانيته لا تستبعدى بعد الزواج ان يسارع  لينهش لحم شخصية آخرى .

لا تتركوا فترة الخطوبة  تمضى منكم عابثين ضاحكين -أتكلم عن الضحك الماجن الخارج عن حدود الطبيعة والعقل .. - فما قهقهتموه فى الخطوبة عبثاً ولهواً ستبكوا نظيره بعد الزواج مراً وحسرةً...  فالخطوبة يجب أن تكون مرحلة دراسة متأملة .. وإستفسارات وإستفهامات .. بكل إحترام ووقار وجدية فى غير تجهم .
*الموضوع قضية هامة لكنيستنا  اليوم والغد*


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااااااااائع
> وبيواجهه ناس كتير مخطوبين
> واتمني ناس كتير تشوف الموضوع دا
> ميرسي كتيييييييييييييير
> ...



*الرب يفرح قلبك
شكرا جدااااا
مرور جميل للغايه​*


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2013)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الاستاذ النهيسي  المشرف المبارك المعروف خلال المنتديات المسيحية :
> الموضوع  مهم  جدا جدا  :: رغم كونه يبدو  للعامة مجرد موضوع منقول .: ومتناقل  بين المنتديات
> أو  مجرد  رد  من أحد الخدام على سؤآل عابر .
> الموضوع أكبر من هذا كتيراً جداً جداً .
> ...


*
أشكرك جدا للمرور والتلخيص والتقييم
ربنا يباركك يا غالى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 يونيو 2013)

*أقولك حاجة يا أستاذى 

بس من غير صدمة يعنى و لا حاجة

أحيانا الحاجات ديه بتبقى بالعكس

يعنى هى اللى بتطلب
________________________
--
-
-
-
-
-
-


نيجى بأة لموضوعنا

أنا بأتعجب من السائلة

هى بتقول الخطوبة هتتفك ___ و طبعا طالما هى سألت تبقى مش عايزة الخطوبة تتفك و نفسها تسمع حد بيقولها :  وماله يا بنتى و ماله إعملى اللى بيقولك عليه بس خدى بالك على الغشاء :love45:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يخربيت دا غشاء منيل :fun_lol:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

____
أنا عندى مبدأ : لو طرف هدد التانى بفسخ الخطوبة ___ يبقى لازم تتفك الخطوبة*


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2013)

شكرا أختى أرينى
للمرور الرائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## Maran+atha (24 أبريل 2015)

شكرا كثير للموضوع 

بصراحة كلام التى تسأل هى انسانة تخاف ان يقولوا عليها انها فكت خطوبة سابقا 

والحقيقة ان الانسان التى تتكلفم عنه لا يحترم الله فيطلب شىء يرفضه الله 
فكيف تقبل ان ترتبط بانسان لا يخاف الله وكيف تعطى لمثل ذلك الامان على مستقبلها معه 

انى اؤمن انه ينبغى ان تنفصل عنه فورا 
وفك الف خطوبة ارحم من انفصال واحد بعد الزواج 

لأنه ان كان لا يخاف عليها قبل الزواج ويطلب شىء يمكن ان يكون سبب فى اذلالها بعد ذلك 
فماذا سيكون بعد ان يتزوجها هذا الانسان الذى لا يخاف الله ولا يفكر الا فى شهواته الجسدانية 

يجب على كل انسانة قبل الارتباط ان تتأكد تماما ان الذى سوف ترتبط به يخاف الله اولا

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## philanthropist (5 مايو 2015)

انا شايفة ان واحد زي ده لازم تتفك الخطوبة منه من اول طلب ليه زي كدة اذا كان ده تفكيره فيا (ده مجرد مثل)يبقي لا يلزمني و بعدين فين اهلها و فين اهله من كل ده  طب هي ليه متكلمتش مع حد قريب منها زي والدتها او اب اعترافها ولو كانت كلمتهم طب نصحوها بايه كل دي حاجات كلنت لازم تبان في السؤال


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 مايو 2015)

شكرا للسائلة وشكرا لكل من شارك


----------

